
A Dutch town put traffic lights on the ground for people staring at their phone - humanetech
https://qz.com/942104/people-wont-stop-staring-at-their-phones-so-this-dutch-town-put-traffic-lights-on-the-ground/
======
todipa
This seems like such an easy solution that is addressing a massive change in
behavior -- folks looking at their phones when the car stops.

